# Sunset View R V Park, Vicksburg, MS



## bill0830

This was our first camping trip with our own 5th wheel. We met my sister and her family, plus her son's in-laws. The park is right on Eagle Lake, which I believe feeds into the Mississippi River. We were there over Labor Day weekend 2004, so the temperature was warm. I remember the campers were really close to each other, so you didn't have a lot of "lot" space. Not a reflection of the park, but the mosquitoes were awful, I guess since its right there by the water didn't help. My Brother-in-law had his boat so we were able to do some fishing. I don't remember having any luck, but it was hot, so the fish weren't biting anywhere. The good thing about the park is that it was really close to the Vicksburg National Military Park, which if you like history, especially civil war history. In the park you are able to visit the U S S Cairo Gunboat and Museum. This boat was preserved by mud and silt until 1964 (102 years). The Military park is totally awesome. I will post some of the pictures soon. The website for the park is: http://www.nps.gov/vick
I rate the RV park 5-10.


----------

